

Bacn is the New Spam - jmarbach
http://blog.glider.io/bacn-is-the-new-spam/

======
codewright
Another blog, another false top-left-logo click that I thought would take me
to the product.

If you can't pay attention to a detail like that, how can I expect the product
itself to be any less frustrating?

Show us you're paying attention. I beg of you.

~~~
jaryd
I clicked the picture of bacon at the bottom of the article hoping to see a
massively blown up photo of a pile of greasy bacon, and was actually
redirected to the app!

I would be interested to see click-through data on that... :)

~~~
yourmailman
I will try and get you that data :)

------
cwp
Yes, they're absolutely right. Not having bacn in my INBOX is wonderful. But I
have that already, using Gmail filters. Glider could automate it for me, which
would be valuable. I don't think I'd value it at $9/month, though. Maybe I'm
not in the target market for this.

------
wamatt
Nice to see more competition in this space. I've found newsletter email
filtering to be a godsend and it's changed how I deal with email.

I used to setup tons of filter rules manually, but now I just subscribe to
anything of interest, and don't worry about the consequences.

Sanebox _[1]_ allowed me to do this. It uses a ML algo over any Imap account
(I'm using it on Gmail) so it's email client independent. It works incredibly
well.

No affiliation with SB, just a happy customer and it's 1/4 the monthly price
to boot.

 _[1]<http://www.sanebox.com/> _

------
oakwhiz
Why do people write the word "spam" in all-caps? It's not an acronym...

~~~
mintplant
Actually, it is. It stands for "Stupid Pointless Annoying Messages".

...At least, that's what I've always thought it to be, anyway. Now that I go
back and check, I can't quite find a source for this claim.

~~~
monkeyspaw
My understanding is that it's derived from 1970s database programmers
"spamming the database" with dummy data. The original term comes from Monty
Python's Spamalot skit, I believe.

------
charleslmunger
Doesn't gmail's smart labels provide this functionality? I've LOVED having
"Promotions" skip the inbox and land in their own label.

~~~
mikec3k
I find that Gmail's smart labels work very nicely for me.

------
tlogan
I installed glider.io and, as of now, I'm not sure why it is better than
simple Gmail labeling / filter. But on the other hand, it is better that
"smart" outlook.com classification (which cannot even figure out where to put
mails from billing@microsoft.com). So there might be something about this is
the future.

------
pbreit
Gonna have trouble acquiring users at $9/month.

